# Sat 25th June Offline - Last stand at the Crystal Palace Alma - rock'n'roll vs grime!



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

The Alma
95 Church Road, Crystal Palace, SE19 2TA
London, United Kingdom





Join us for the last live gig at Crystal Palace's finest pub, the Alma. The place will be going out with a bang, with the wild rock and roll of DR VAMPIRE and the exhilerating grime/hip-hop of JAMES PYKE onstage, backed by the usual line up of DJs, plus original videos, photo slideshows and more. Don't miss it!

LIVE ONSTAGE:

DR VAMPIRE
They're back for more! Wild surf'n'grind!
Dr Vampire are here, raising hell and raining trashy, surfed up havoc on every innocent bystander in sight. Fuzz is their god, and Rock 'n' Roll is the law they live by. They're also the inventors of the latest dance craze not sweeping the nation - the Wolfman Stomp! Featuring twanging guitar, throbbing organ, pounding drums, and grinding bass - now with added insane vocals!

JAMES PYKE
James Pyke is mayhem live! One of London's wildest grime and hip hop performers, and fresh of the stage in the lead role in London Urban Collective's Purgatory Hipopera, he'll get the whole place bouncing off the walls in no time. One to watch...

Facebook info: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=178527332200936
More info: www.offlineclub.com
Twitter: www.twitter.com/offlineclub
MySpace: www.myspace.com/offlineclub


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2011)

This is tonight folks! Starts around 9pm (although we may well be in there already) and we'll be going on till 2am at least. Acts on at 10.15 and 11.30. Let's see the Alma out in style!


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2011)

That was fun!
Pics here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/glasto-refuseniks-last-stand-at-the-alma-south-london/


----------

